# Moving to Hong Kong with 3 and hald year old



## leaca (Mar 2, 2012)

My husband and I will be moving to Hong Kong in the next few weeks. My husband has work over here which leave and my son to make some new friend not sure where we will be living yet we are put up in a hotel for 4 to 6 weeks at first so I can find an apartment for us to live in. I would like if someone could tell me if there is play groups for child and other daycares for kids my son William is 3 and a half loves playing with kids so for any info would be great. Also can anyone tell me do the mum get together for lunch would be great to meet some poeple as my husband will be busy at work I'm from the Blue Mountains in Sydney Australia nice to meet everyone on here. As I said not sure where we will be living but the areas are North Point, Wan Chai, Sai Ying Pun and one of the site will be on Stonecutter Island I'm hoping any mums out there will get in contact with me my name is Leaca I'm 39 here hoping to make some friend. We have never lived outside Australia but we have move around Australia for work lucky us it's been great  Talk soon x


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Staying at a hotel for some weeks will be a great way for you to get used to the living space you most likely will be living in while you are in Hong Kong. Thought the space in a flat will most likely be 500 to 800 sq ft many higher cost flats will offer you a gym, pool and a play ground.


----------



## leaca (Mar 2, 2012)

JWilliamson said:


> Staying at a hotel for some weeks will be a great way for you to get used to the living space you most likely will be living in while you are in Hong Kong. Thought the space in a flat will most likely be 500 to 800 sq ft many higher cost flats will offer you a gym, pool and a play ground.


Not yet still a few weeks to go here in Australia. would be great to keep in touch  thank you..... what area do you live in over in Hong Kong. Do you like the place..... Do you no the bad area that isn't a good place for kids. The area I shouldn't look at when i'm looking for the flat ti live in.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

anywhere on Hong Kong Island is safe and safe is and will not be the challenges you will be facing living here. With a good income anyplace on earth will be better then the other lower cost places (neighborhoods). So if you can pay 25k and up per month you be in a different world then most.


----------



## AndrewC (Mar 14, 2012)

*Life in HK*

There are many playgroups on HK Island, unfortunately, you have to pay for them. So there should be no probs in finding one for your son.

Finding an apartment is easy, but finding the right one is the hard part. Just find a property agent that you feel you can trust and go with him/her. & the only way to find that person is to try all the nearest property agents near your hotel. Trust me, you will get sick of seeing flats after just half a day


----------



## Alaksuleiel (Jan 17, 2012)

We are in Kowloon, it's awesome and easy to get everywhere we need to be  

We are here until June.


----------

